# Carbon slings



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

Just a few of the carbon fibre slingshots I make ,solids and some with alloy centres for a bit of bling . I guess you know which one I like to make the most .cheers Bill H.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

A now tell us that this is your first attempt of making slingshots 

Great slingshots, love them all. You really made amazing pieces.


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Those are fine shooters!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

They look purrdddyyy!. Those CF weaves are pretty dam big and they look like there are no air bubble voids? did you make them yourself?


----------



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

They are all hand made from 6mm stock plate off cuts ,pre preg not wet lay up , not cheep either and hard to come by if not in the trade .ive only just got into slingshots but I have been working with carbon for many years as a fitter. They take a bit of trimming but the end results are not to shabby .many thanks for all your kind comments. ian


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

And are you by any chance selling these?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> And are you by any chance selling these?


 hopefully ;-) they look kickXXX

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, great job!

Love the carbonfiber!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Id be interested aswell. They look great


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

great shooters, never used carbon fibre, but would love to one day, Great work.

-Epic


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Sweet! I love carbon fiber on anything; knives, sunglasses, slingshots, etc.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Look really sweet!!!!


----------



## Ian Rush (Jun 6, 2014)

If you could choose a design of slingshot made of carbon what would it be ,I'd love to make something new any ideas please .many thanks Ian .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bill hays top shot! The templates on the forum


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Topshot


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

SEAL sniper


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------

